# Dicke Backen



## Conny (15. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal wieder eine Beobachtung unseres Frosches.
Er ruft nach neuen Weibchen  ob das klappt 


 

@Joachim unter "Bilder/Dateien hochladen", kam das GIF nicht an. Es wurde als jpeg abgespeichert


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Dicke Backen*

Das ist ja genial! 
Danke fürs Zeigen Conny! 
Echt klasse!!


----------



## Christine (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Dicke Backen*

Toll, was mit einer guten Software heutzutage alles machen kann... 

Nein, im Ernst, tolle Aufnahme(n), Conny


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Dicke Backen*

Spitze


----------



## Inken (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Dicke Backen*

Total genial, Conny! 

Welches Weibchen sollte da nicht schwach werden... ?  Sofern sich noch eines findet! 
Ich drück' ihm die Daumen!


----------



## Dodi (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Dicke Backen*

 Conny,

super gemacht, tolle Fotos für das GIF! 

Zum Thema GIF als Attachment hochladen:
Ist leider begrenzt auf max. 200 Pixel - ich habe auch immer das Problem bei den Geburtstags-Gifs, muss sie oft verkleinern...


----------



## Conny (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Dicke Backen*

Hallo,

ich hätte dazu schreiben sollen, dass die Bilder von März sind 
Ich sichte gerade die Platte


----------



## Conny (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Dicke Backen*

Hallo,

ich wurde gebeten, das WIE dazu zuschreiben.
Es war eine ganze Serie liegend aufgenommen nur mit den Ellbogen aufgestützt.
Die einzelnen Bilder habe ich als Ebenen in PS geladen, händisch ausgerichtet und beschnitten, unter "Animation" zusammengesetzt und als GIF abgespeichert.


----------

